# Top Sirlion Cap/Tri Tip



## danbono (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi Went to a local butcher looking for Tri Tip, all he had was Top Sirlion Cap.

1.What is the difference between the two?

2.Is the Top Sirlion Cap just as good as the Tri Tip?

3. Can I buy the Top Sirlion at Resturant Depot and cut my own Cap? What would the rest be good for?

Looked at some vedio's about cutting the Top Sirlion. Would be more cost effective to do it myself.

What do guys think?

Thanks Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2016)

Top Sirloin Cap aka Picanha in a Brazilian Churrascaria, is a Preferred quality cut and WAY more tender than a Tri-Tip! Jump on it. Never been to a Res Depot but with Cap removed the rest is often sold as Top Butt, makes and outstanding Roast. Both should be cooked/smoked no more than Medium...JJ


----------



## danbono (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi So when I go Res Depot I should look and make sure the Top Sirlion has the CAP still on.

Some where I read that the cap was  also called Cuollette.

THanks Dan


----------



## venture (Jun 13, 2016)

The difference is that the tri tip comes from the bottom sirloin, specifically the bottom sirloin butt.  See IMPS/NAMP 185 C & D.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 13, 2016)

DanBono said:


> Hi So when I go Res Depot I should look and make sure the Top Sirlion has the CAP still on.
> 
> Some where I read that the cap was  also called Cuollette.
> 
> THanks Dan


Yes on the Culotte. As far as Cap on, maybe, maybe not. The Cap may have been previously removed and sold at a premium. If on, good for you...JJ


----------



## danbono (Jun 14, 2016)

HI All So is the Top Sirlion Cap as  good as a Tri Tip..Tri Tips are hard to find in my area,when I do find them they want $10.99

This what Restaurant Depot has :  Wondering "IF" has the Top Sirlion Cap on it?

20797660000
79766SUPERIOR CH ANGUS beef TOP BUTT X-TRIM R/W - BEEF TOP BUTT X-TRIM; SUPERIOR ANGUS BEEF Avg Unit Wt 15 lbs Avg Case Wt 55 lbsFresh & Frozen Meats
Thx DanB


----------



## danbono (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi All Restaurant Depot has Tri Tip for 6.31 lb, only trouble is the pack weighs in at 15-17 lbs.
It is only me & my wife here to eat it.Whole Foods has it for 10.99lb, maybe I'll try a piece and see she likes it..I know I will
Around how much does a normal Tri Tip weigh?

Thanks DanB


----------



## danbono (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi All I got a PM from Tropics/Richie about a Latin supermarket close by, that had Top Sirloin Cap aka Picanha..Took a ride there on Sunday and picked 2 packages of Picanha @ 3.99 lb.  I grilled 1 yesterday, boy was it good, very tender and tasty could have cut the slices with a fork.. Even why wife was suprised how good it was, that is unusually for her, she is not a beef eater. Going to try and make pepper steak out of the left overs. I need some good recipes for pepper steak.

Might smoke the other one and see how that comes out.

Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 22, 2016)

Pepper Steak as in Chinese Style?

*Pepper Steak w/ Tomato*

1Lb Sliced Steak*

2T Veg Oil

1ea Medium Onion, halved and sliced radially, root to stem.(1C)

2ea Bell Peppers, sliced

1C Large Diced Tomato (optional)

1ea Lrg Clove Garlic, minced (2tsp)

1tsp Minced or Grated Fresh Ginger or 1/2tsp Ginger Powder.

Sauce...

1C Low Sodium Beef or Chicken Broth

1/4C Low Sodium Soy Sauce

1T Oyster Sauce (optional but highly recommended)

1tsp Sugar

2tsp Corn Starch

Prepare all ingredients as things happen Fast with a Stirfry Dish.

Place sauce ingredients in a bowl and whisk with a fork to combine. Set aside.

Heat oil until just begins to smoke.

Add Garlic and Ginger, stir very briefly and quickly add the Meat. ( If the Garlic burns, toss and start fresh! )

Stirfry until the surface of the meat is no longer pink, a minute or two.

Add the Vegetables and stirfry until the onion just starts to become translucent. About 2 minutes.

Stir the Sauce mix and pour over the meat and veg. Toss and stir until it comes to a boil and thinkens. About 1-2 minutes.

Remove to a Wide Bowl to prevent over cooking and veg getting too soft.

Serve over Rice...

Makes 4 servings

NOTE*...If using Leftover cooked Beef, add the meat and Veg at the same time.

The sauce above is a general purpose Stirfry Sauce good with just Veg, any, or as a complete dish. Make half the amount if you like the Veg just Glazed but I like extra sauce over my Rice. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

The Oyster Sauce is an Ancient Chinese Secret! The difference between what you get in Chinese Restaurants and the BS recipes you see on-line. This stuff is awesome and keeps in the Refer for many months. There is a Mushroom Oyster Sauce (vegan) if there are allergy issues...JJ


----------



## tropics (Jun 22, 2016)

DanBono said:


> Hi All I got a PM from Tropics/Richie about a Latin supermarket close by, that had Top Sirloin Cap aka Picanha..Took a ride there on Sunday and picked 2 packages of Picanha @ 3.99 lb.  I grilled 1 yesterday, boy was it good, very tender and tasty could have cut the slices with a fork.. Even why wife was suprised how good it was, that is unusually for her, she is not a beef eater. Going to try and make pepper steak out of the left overs. I need some good recipes for pepper steak.
> 
> Might smoke the other one and see how that comes out.
> 
> Dan


Dan Glad to hear you were able to get down here.Did you check the Short Ribs out?

Richie


----------

